# 14001

## Kapsi

!
    .
  14001    ? 
  1    5 ,    .
   6  ?

----------


## Kapsi

?

----------

, 
     ,        .

----------


## Kapsi

?
    51.53  
51.53.1
51.53.2
51.53.21
51.53.22
51.53.23
51.53.24
     ?

----------

51.53  
        51.53

----------


## Kapsi

!

----------

,
,,      14001  . ( )?           46 () ?

----------


## Kapsi

.,  ,      ,     .

----------


## Leyla_24

!    :  ,       .           .    14001,  .     .     -   . ,       . 0,         . -        .   -        -  ,    ..  ,     ?      ..        . ,      ..  .

----------


## hot8mail

> ,     ?


 :   -      "...",   -   "..."   .   -    ?

----------


## Leyla_24

.         "..".      ...

----------


## hot8mail

*"CN"*,       .
     14001 -           .

----------


## 17

> ,
> ,,      14001  . ( )?           46 () ?


, ,      (   )      ?
- ,  .    ,    ? 
 ,     .

----------


## Kapsi

.
   !
     ,     . .
 ,          .
       .
       .

----------

!
   ...         , ,      ,    ,      ?    ?

----------

> ,


      ?

----------

> ?

----------

,  ?    1  ?

----------

